# How to install curtains for triangular windows



## fr0zensphere (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi, I have an unusual bedroom and window in that my room is directly under the roof, like an attic, with part of my ceiling/walls being slanted in the shape of the roof. As a result, my window is also triangular. I found images, mostly on Pinterest, of curtains installed on such windows, but I can't figure out how to actually do it. For instance, what kind of curtain rods do I need -- anything special? And how are the curtains fastened at the top so that they don't slide down? I just don't know any of the details behind how to accomplish it, and if it requires any special parts, and if so, where to get them. 

Below are a couple examples of what I mean (click to view full-size image). Help? I think the most pressing issue is how to affix the curtains at the top so that they're not sliding down.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 1, 2017)

Not a problem...







The curtain panels are the same but hung at an angle. Simply use a cafe curtain style rod-






...mounted the same angle of the ceiling. Tie (sew) the two panels together where they meet at the top to keep the panels from sliding down. 

The panels are tieback but would have to be modified if you would ever want to close them.

Hope that made sense...

*KULTULZ*- Showing his feminine side...:hide:

...watch it Neal...


----------



## nealtw (Jan 1, 2017)

Stitch the two curtains together at the top. Then most types of rod will work but I have seen velcro tape glued to the ceiling and sewn on the curtains.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 7, 2017)

...or don't use rods. Not sure why you would need them.


----------

